# Acorns as a food source ?



## PTFarmer (Dec 11, 2005)

My goats just love acorns. I have so many on the ground, I thought of harvesting them and feeding them over winter. Anybody else feed acorns to goats ? Far as I know there is no problem feeding them acorns. Seems like such a waste to waste all of them. Any thoughts ?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

If you have an easy way to havest them they would be great They are high in both fats and protein. My sheep eat them like popcorn LOL


----------



## ChickenMom (Sep 27, 2005)

Do they eat them with or without the hulls?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

ChickenMom said:


> Do they eat them with or without the hulls?


They eat them whole. Deer will do the same thing and love them more than corn.


----------



## AllWolf (Dec 27, 2005)

Not to step on toes but why is it everyone says acorns will not hurt a goat or kill them?

I have heard way to many stories and read to much saying that a certain time of year acrons are deadly to goat and cattle. Even my VET says the acorns are bad for goats and if a goat eats enough of them it will kill a goat. 

Behind my home there is woods that are hunderds and hunderds of acorns tress and the guy that owns it will not even let one cow in there right now nor his sheep because of killing them. He feeds his animals great and he's not risking killing his animals either. 

Here is what I found out on this... Acorns are toxic to goats, but in January the mature, brown acorns are less toxic as compared to the immature, green acorns seen in early fall. Me I will not let my goats have any acorns at all. I'm not taking the risk no matter what. 

Goats affected by acorn poisoning have a poor appetite, appear dull, become constipated, suffer weight loss and look âgaunted upâ or âtucked upâ. They also may pass blood in the manure and/or bleed from the nostrils. Profuse diarrhea may follow after the experience constipation. Affected animals drink large amounts of water and void excessive amounts of clear urine (urine may also contain blood). Many animals go down after 3-7 days of acorn poisoning clinical signs. If these affected animals do not die it may take as long as 2-4 weeks before they start to recover. If you suspect acorn poisoning contact your veterinarian as early as possible.

How to prevent acorn poisoning. If the animals must stay, provide supplemental feed containing protein. If the animals can be removed from the field, incorporate this technique in areas where acorns have recently fallen and reserve these pastures for late fall or winter grazing when the acorns have been allowed to age. Remember though that they can still be affected if they over consume these acorns.

Good Luck with your goats.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Acorns are just like other *potentially* toxic foods and plants. Give the animal plenty of options and allow them to choose. Unless they are starving or have no other foodstuffs, or if their other forage is very low, they will eat acorns and be fine. Our cows, horse and goats all love acorns. They *supplement* their diet with acorns, they do not eat too many. Again, if given the choice of plenty of different things to eat, they will choose wisely 99% of the time. Acorns are a good feed this time of year as the protein levels elsewhere go down. Downside to acorns is that they will make your milkers drop their production a bit.......


----------



## xoxoGOATSxoxo (Jul 29, 2006)

I heard both the acorns and oak leaves were poison.


----------



## mammawof3 (Jan 31, 2004)

My goats have access to the woods, and acorns-windfall leaves--pears--are a part of their diet this time of year--they are getting fat and sassy! Granted, they have free access to hay--but have seen them looking "up" at a oak tree--willing the acorns to fall!!  Good to know the signs of acorn poisening however-thanks for posting them!


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

xoxoGOATSxoxo said:


> I heard both the acorns and oak leaves were poison.


They are a staple of my herds diet......none are sick of oak or acorn poisoning in 7 years......


----------



## PygmyLover (Oct 12, 2006)

xoxoGOATSxoxo said:


> I heard both the acorns and oak leaves were poison.


That is totally false!!!!

For the last 12 years my goats (and dogs!) have eaten then with NO problems. The leaves are perfectly fine as well.

If you want to harvest them - by all means do so. Just don't feed them LARGE amounts at one time. Give them as treats and to suplement their feed.

The drought is what caused the abundance of acorns this year.


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

There are several different varieties of oaks. This is probably where the confusion is coming in. It is my understanding that a certain type is toxic-to that even acorns & leaves soaking in a water pail can create a very toxic drink. I don't recall which type was toxic. 

My goats eat both the leaves & acorns with no problems. My oak is a pin oak (I think-it has pointy leaves).
HF


----------



## PygmyLover (Oct 12, 2006)

The red oak is said to be more on the poisonous side - though I have never had any problems. From what I read on it: it can cause loose stools to diarrhea. Nothing worse.


----------

